# Passwordsafe



## oliver@ (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi,

I wonder if there is a good "passwordsafe" application which can handle informations like username, passwords, websites, email addresses - account relevant information. I know there is something like http://sourceforge.net/projects/webkeepass/ but I would like to have a MySQL backed application written in PHP and not in Java.

Can anyone recommend something?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 5, 2013)

I've seen a few suggestions in this thread: [thread=36748]lightweight password manager[/thread]

Not sure about the web front-end though, I haven't looked at any of them.


----------

